# Need some skin suggestions please



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

I currently have this case and my kindle is naked and in want of a skin 








any suggestions? I included some below I like... Would you use one of these or something else?

This is one I have been considering









These are some interesting ones:

































I also like these however (tho they don't match as well)

























I just can't decide! Help please


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Personaly speaking, I love the first two but would have to choose the second one since it would be less distracting while reading.

You have some great choices! Best wishes in making a final decision!


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

Thanks! I appreciate your help! I have the hardest time with decisions like these!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

How about Simply Green, it carries the black of the cover-case into the skin.


It is a little "busier" than your first choice, Fantasy Green, though. Only you know if that will impair your reading.

The street cafe is a nice scene, but I don't think it goes with the modern-ness of the zipper case (or jacket). Of your proposals the first one "pops" with the case the best.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

I do love this one you posted. I am easily distracted though so I am uncertain if I can read with it on.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the third one.  It is not too busy and I don't think that your skin needs to "match" your cover/jacket.  I think it will make a stunning combo.  IMHO


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Like Cobbie I really like this combination below!



Robinelli said:


>


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

#2, or

(in order of my preference)...


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> #2, or
> 
> (in order of my preference)...


Those are so interesting! Where did you see those?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

This is my fave:


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

Is there a way I can get the cafe scene with it cut out around the keys instead of all of the keys cut out?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are all Decal Girl.  Do a search for 'green'.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Robinelli said:


> Is there a way I can get the cafe scene with it cut out around the keys instead of all of the keys cut out?


I think Decal Girl is the only one whose skin covers everything, with cut-outs just for the little round keys. Skin-it decals are like that, but theirs don't cover the buttons (Next Page, Prev Page, etc.), makes it look unfinished to me. And I think Decal Girl is the only one who has the Matte finish, which I highly recommend.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

PG4003 said:


> I think Decal Girl is the only one whose skin covers everything, with cut-outs just for the little round keys. Skin-it decals are like that, but theirs don't cover the buttons (Next Page, Prev Page, etc.), makes it look unfinished to me. And I think Decal Girl is the only one who has the Matte finish, which I highly recommend.


Oh, also highly recommend the matte finish on your chosen decal from decalgirls!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like the cafe scene. I have this case in black. My Kindle is also naked.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going out on a limb with this one....buy the skin that appeals to you the most, and don't fret about a perfect match with your case.  You'll spend your time with your Kindle looking at the skin while reading.  Matching the case just doesn't matter as much as having a skin on there that you enjoy looking at.

I personally won't do light colored skins.  Dark and abstract or subtle work best for me as they're less distracting to my eyes than the white backgrounds or hard edged designs.  I also won't use anything other than DecalGirl; their products are exceptional and their customer service is too.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

The skins from UrbanSkins on eBay also have the individual letter cut-outs... BUT peeling back just a little from the edge of mine, it looks like there is going to be significant residue left to deal with.  If you were sure you were not going to want to take it off, they are about half price of DecalGirl.  I got two dark solid colors (black and pacific blue) for mine and my husband's, but I'm dreading cleaning them up next month to put their new DG's on.  

I was a noobie and didn't know!  Before I found this forum!

k'spin


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I personally won't do light colored skins. Dark and abstract or subtle work best for me as they're less distracting to my eyes than the white backgrounds or hard edged designs. I also won't use anything other than DecalGirl; their products are exceptional and their customer service is too.


Now see, I don't do dark colored skins because lighter skins are less distracting to me. The contrast between the dark skin and the areas where the kindle shows through (keys, button edges) is too much for me. I like the skin to blend with the Kindle.

I do agree with you about only buying DecalGirl though. IMO, they're the best.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Now see, I don't do dark colored skins because lighter skins are less distracting to me. The contrast between the dark skin and the areas where the kindle shows through (keys, button edges) is too much for me. I like the skin to blend with the Kindle.
> 
> I do agree with you about only buying DecalGirl though. IMO, they're the best.


The white frame of the naked Kindle drove me crazy. My eyes kept wandering off from the screen to the frame, which is why I went dark for all of my skins. Just a matter of personal preference!

I could have saved SO much money if they'd just made the Kindle in black....


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> The white frame of the naked Kindle drove me crazy. My eyes kept wandering off from the screen to the frame, which is why I went dark for all of my skins. Just a matter of personal preference!
> 
> I could have saved SO much money if they'd just made the Kindle in black....


I was thinking the very same thing! A black faced Kindle would be awesome!


----------

